# cold brew coffee concentrate



## okra (May 15, 2014)

if i want to use one pound of ground roast coffee to make cold brew coffee concentrate, what would be the minimum amount of water for this much coffee which would be approximately 454 grams of it if its only for one person???? also, how long is the most amount of time before filtering to yield an even steeper brew???? take all of this into consideration since its only for one person in the end???? can anyone or someone who truly loves cold brew coffee please tell me so i can have a better idea of how much and what amount of time since all of this cold brew coffee is really just for me? im all ears. im open to suggestions. thank you.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

okra said:


> if i want to use one pound of ground roast coffee to make cold brew coffee concentrate, what would be the minimum amount of water for this much coffee which would be approximately 454 grams of it if its only for one person???? also, how long is the most amount of time before filtering to yield an even steeper brew???? take all of this into consideration since its only for one person in the end???? can anyone or someone who truly loves cold brew coffee please tell me so i can have a better idea of how much and what amount of time since all of this cold brew coffee is really just for me? im all ears. im open to suggestions. thank you.


The grind matters more than the ratio for cold brew.

I find that 1:10 is a pretty good ratio - for every 1 gram of coffee - 10 grams of water.

So 700g of water - 70g of coffee.

Grind needs to be pretty fine.

Probably will get something you can drink straight though, don't really see the point of concentrating, but in general, you would figure out how much water you want, then add that much coffee but less water.

In the end, this just means the extraction is wrong though - as still water saturates quickly.

Not bad for a cold drip, or if your anticipating ice, but for a large scale concentrate, would probably have a really weird extraction.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

What's the gene cafe Dutch brewer like?

bit of a fan of iced coffee myself


----------



## okra (May 15, 2014)

ok then youre saying that if i want to drink it straight? im sorry im confused. one pound or 454 grams of fine coffee grounds but what would be least amount of wáter, 1, 1.5, or maybe 2 liters of wáter? this is the tricky part.............. also, if want to drink it hot, would it be 50/50 or 25/75???????? this is the most confusing part!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

okra said:


> ok then youre saying that if i want to drink it straight? im sorry im confused. one pound or 454 grams of fine coffee grounds but what would be least amount of wáter, 1, 1.5, or maybe 2 liters of wáter? this is the tricky part.............. also, if want to drink it hot, would it be 50/50 or 25/75???????? this is the most confusing part!


I would suggest doing a search for the brewing method the makers of the Toddy cold brewer suggest as that is usually used for brewing a concentrate rather than something to drink straight.


----------



## okra (May 15, 2014)

toddy? please explain, why? thanks.


----------



## okra (May 15, 2014)

for one serving if i want to dilute with hot boiling wáter, should it be 50/50 or 25/75 of hot wáter to cold brew???? rsvp.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ideally you would brew with a ratio in mind.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

okra said:


> toddy? please explain, why? thanks.


Toddy is the name of the brand/company that make them.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Toddy is the name of the brand/company that make them.


Are they available over here Charlie ? cost ?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I found this on eBay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251466951486


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Coffehit also sells them. Hario also has a few cold brew methods as well (one is based on v60).


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the hario dripper, just bought the mizudashi to try too.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Drip, drip...


----------



## teaeff (Nov 26, 2013)

I have been doing to cold brew concentrate tests over the past few days, so thought I would share my findings:

Hario Encore - Grind @ 36 (coarse)

Clifton Coffee - EQ Espresso Blend

30g coffee

12 hour brew time, in the fridge

Only mixed about 30mins after adding water, in order to sink the floating grinds

I tried these ratios:

30g:125ml (1:4.17) -> diluted with boiling water @ 1:3

30g:200ml (1:6.67) -> diluted with boiling water @ 1:2

20:200ml (1:10) -> heated for a few seconds on high in the microwave

I'm no expert, but the 1:4.17 ratio tasted the best to me and had the added benefit of being quite warm (although a few seconds in the microwave would heat it up a bit if required)

I find it difficult to describe what was wrong with the others, possibly just a bit too sour?

One tip I have received is to up the coffee dosage for washed beans, so I might give that a try with other ones that I try. I am currently working my way through the various offerings of roasters in the Manchester area...

It has also been suggest that a finer grind might help to get a stronger flavour out of lighter roasted beans.

If anyone has any top tips I would love to hear them. Apparently there are some recipes in the new Caffiene magazine so I'll try and get hold of one of them.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Coffee Hit now sell the smaller Toddy Cold Brewer for £45 and I believe it is quite a bit larger than the Hario offerings.


----------

